

7 trends that will rule web design in 2015 - d3v3r0
http://alexsblog.org/2014/11/03/7-trends-that-will-rule-web-design-in-2015/

======
insertnickname
>#3 – Focus on text

And yet the site uses a a combination of background and text colors that make
the text difficult to read. What really matters is apparently headings, not
the main body of text.

